# [GNOME] pas de panel gnome 2

## makillo

Bonjour, 

j'ai voulus récemment installer gnome 2 (ne me parlez plus de gnome-shell !) mais a la fin de l’émerge , il y a un problème de compil avec mail-client/evolution  :

```
 * ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 6455:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 3482:  Called econf '--without-kde-applnk-path' '--enable-plugins=experimental' '--enable-image-inline' '--enable-canberra' '--enable-weather' '--enable-nss' '--enable-smime' '--disable-nm' '--disable-connman' '--enable-audio-inline' '--disable-profiling' '--disable-pst-import' '--enable-python' '--without-clutter' '--with-openldap' '--without-krb5' '--disable-contacts-map' '--without-glade-catalog' '--disable-mono' '--disable-gtk3' '--enable-nss=yes' '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-silent-rules' '--disable-schemas-install'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-2.32.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-2.32.3'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1:

 * ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 6455:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 3482:  Called econf '--without-kde-applnk-path' '--enable-plugins=experimental' '--enable-image-inline' '--enable-canberra' '--enable-weather' '--enable-nss' '--enable-smime' '--disable-nm' '--disable-connman' '--enable-audio-inline' '--disable-profiling' '--disable-pst-import' '--enable-python' '--without-clutter' '--with-openldap' '--without-krb5' '--disable-contacts-map' '--without-glade-catalog' '--disable-mono' '--disable-gtk3' '--enable-nss=yes' '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-silent-rules' '--disable-schemas-install'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-2.32.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-2.32.3'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2:

 * emerge --keep-going: gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * 

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

vu que ce n'est qu'un client mail et qu'il ne manquait que gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2 

je l'ai compilé avec --nodeps et la pas de problème mais dès que je lance gnome , il se lance bien mais le panel (barre du haut et du bas) ne se lance pas , ce qui est vous vous en doutéz un petit peu gênant  :Wink: 

(j'ai deja synchronisé et mis a jour )

c'est assez énervant donc j'en appelle a la communauté ... merci 

PS: je suis nouveau sur gentooLast edited by makillo on Fri Nov 30, 2012 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Desktop Environments to French where hopefully it will get better attention.

- John

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu nous donner ce qu'il y a au-dessus de ce que tu as coupé (le "configure error") ?

----------

## makillo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourrais-tu nous donner ce qu'il y a au-dessus de ce que tu as coupé (le "configure error") ?

 

désolé mais je ne vois pas de quoi tu parle , pourrais tu préciser stp

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu nous as fait un copy/paste de la fin de la compilation, mais pas du message d'erreur en lui-même.

----------

## casablankino

Hi,

I think you have too many attributes in your make.conf file. try deleting the ones that you don't need for you Gnome build.

----------

## makillo

```
checking for python compile flags...   File "<string>", line 1

    import sys ; print sys.prefix

                         ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "<string>", line 1

    import sys ; print sys.exec_prefix

                         ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "<string>", line 1

    import sys ; print sys.version[0:3]

                         ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "<string>", line 1

    import sys ; print sys.version[0:2]

                         ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

configure: error: Can't find Python.h

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-2.32.3/config.log

 * ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1 failed (configure phase):

```

----------

## xaviermiller

La version de python ne semble pas celle attendue. Que donne 

```
eselect python list
```

?

----------

## makillo

 *casablankino wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I think you have too many attributes in your make.conf file. try deleting the ones that you don't need for you Gnome build.

 

merci beaucoup , ca a fonctionné mais le panel ne se lance toujours pas quand je lance gnome ... il n'e s'ait lancé q'une seule foi comme par magie et a freezé instantanèment (juste le panel)

----------

## xaviermiller

Donne-nous le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

 stp.

----------

## makillo

voila : 

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3210M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Nov 2012 21:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gles gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Je precise que la foie ou le panel s'était lancé , j'arrivais a controler la luminosité depuis KDE ( ce que je n'arrive plus a faire en temp normal ) j'ai pensé a un service qui ne se lance pas ...

----------

## makillo

je pense que ca viens de hal qui est inexistant 

```
bash: /etc/init.d/hald: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

il est pourtant bien dans mon USE  et j'ai fait un emerge --deep --newuse world

ainsi que emerge --ask --changed-use --deep world mais toujours rien !!!

----------

## sebB

Tu te connecte comment pour lancer gnome?

Startx? Gdm? 

Si startx tu as bien suivi le guide?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml avec notamment

```
Si vous utilisez le fichier ~/.xinitrc pour démarrer votre environnement de bureau, depuis la version gnome-base/gnome-session-2.26.2, vous devez définir en début de fichier la variable XDG_MENU_PREFIX pour disposer des menus de Gnome (si vous ne vous servez pas du fichier ~/.xinitrc, cela se fera automatiquement : la définition de cette variable n'est alors pas nécessaire).

Exemple de code 2.8 : Définir XDG_MENU_PREFIX au début du fichier ~/.xinitrc

$ sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc

```

Ca vient faire quoi kde dans ce post?

Hal tu peux l'oublier

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313389

Tant qu'on y est tu peux poster cat /proc/cpuinfoLast edited by sebB on Wed Nov 28, 2012 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hal est arrêté depuis plus d'un an, remplacé à terme par systemd (avant d'être remplacé par autre chose encore).

----------

## makillo

Donc ça ne viens pas de la ... Sinon j'utilise gdm (xdm) pour lancer GNOME

----------

## xaviermiller

non, ça ne vient probablement pas de là.

Pourrais-tu essayer de lancer 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

 pour réparer les éventuels liens cassés entre libraries ?

----------

## makillo

Ça n'a pas marché ... J'ai aussi recompilé GNOME mais rien n'y fait 

Pensez-vous que systemd pourrait y changer quelque chose ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, car je ne pense pas que l'erreur soit due à un composant gérant les services de base.

Pourrais-tu nous décrire exactement ce qui ne va pas, et les messages d'erreur associés ?

(et aussi mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles de notre sous-forum, soit dit en passant  :Wink: )

----------

## makillo

Il n'y a aucun message d'erreur , je me connecte sur GNOME avec gdm ...le bureau est lancé , j'ai mes icones de bureau , je peu les ouvrir mais les 2 barres d'activité et de lancement : gnome-menus (horizontales en haut et en bas ) ne sont pas présentes

----------

## xaviermiller

Qu'as-tu installé de gnome ? Il te manque probablement certains composants.

La documentation préconise d'utiliser des méta-paquets tels gnome-light.

----------

## makillo

Le meta packet gnome-base/gnome

----------

## Mickael

Hello, 

en effet cela n'a rien avoir avec gdm. 

Est-ce que une fois sous ta session gnome tu peux avoir une console si oui, lance gnome-panel depuis le terminal et donne nous les logs stp, et si non, et bien il faut faire en sorte que oui  :Smile:  ! 

Ensuite aurais-tu un .xsession_errors dans ton home, ici peut être aurons nous des logs, des infos sur le crash (ou pas si il n'est pas lancé au démarrage de ta session on aurait alors le pourquoi : il n'est pas lancé  :Smile:  dans ce cas lance depuis un terminal gconf-editor et regarde si le panel est bien demandé au démarrage de ta session : $gconf-editor ==> desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list -key has "panel", /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel is set to "gnome-panel".)

L'idée la plus stupide et la plus simple, lorsque j'étais sous gnome (cad il y peu de temps encore), et que gnome était encore une interface utilisable, il me suffisait de recompiler gnome-panel... elle est vraiment bête celle là d'idée  :Smile: 

Enfin une approche un peu bourrain si tout le reste est ok (ou pas...) c'est de virer les .gnome* .gcons and Co dans ton Home.

----------

## Mickael

Ha un article qui devrait te plaire et nous donner des infos : 

Howto Restart Gnome Panel : http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.fr/2008/09/restart-gnome-panel.html

Il y a également une autre solution pour lancé gnome panel au démarrage de ta session gnome. Je ne sais plus ou se trouve se raccourci dans l'un des 3 menus mais il te faut faire cela (piqué sur un forum ubuntu) : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- Open System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
> 
> 2- Click Add
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci Mickael pour ces infos qui vont faire avancer le shmilblick  :Wink: 

----------

## makillo

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Ha un article qui devrait te plaire et nous donner des infos : 
> 
> Howto Restart Gnome Panel : http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.fr/2008/09/restart-gnome-panel.html
> 
> Il y a également une autre solution pour lancé gnome panel au démarrage de ta session gnome. Je ne sais plus ou se trouve se raccourci dans l'un des 3 menus mais il te faut faire cela (piqué sur un forum ubuntu) : 
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup , j'ai improvisé un peu mais ca a marché !

----------

